# code 17987 problems with throttle body? and all 4 cyls misfiring



## jcofone13 (Feb 9, 2006)

Im getting a code 17987 "Throttle Actuator J338 adaption not started"
along with all 4 of my cyl's misfiring
Does anyone know how to solve this problem... clean the tb or do a TB alignment with a VAG, or replace the whole tb?
my car is unitronic chipped and BT'd so I get crap from any mechanic when I bring my car somewhere so I try to fix anything I can myself
Thanks


----------



## RoadRager (Sep 5, 2006)

*FV-QR*

bump, seeing same issue


----------



## ReadyRobsGTI (Sep 17, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (RoadRager)*

I'll make it the 3rd one experiencing this problem. I also have Snow Performance's stage 2 w/m injection installed. I took the car to my local VW dealer and they told me I needed a new TB and then they would still have to diagnose it for misfires. I tried cleaning out the TB on my own but I don't have VagCom to do a TBA.


----------



## jcofone13 (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (ReadyRobsGTI)*

hey guys this is how i fixed my problem... i got a good deal here on the vortex for a new tb for $40. installed it.... there is a trick to do a tba w/o a vag i discovered... disconnect the battery first for like a minute, reconnect then crank the key in the ignition but dont start the car.... leave it like this for a minute and youll actually hear the tb aligning if you listen in the engine bay then start the car. then the problem was fixed.
Id say try this trick first... if it dont work buy a used tb then try it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ReadyRobsGTI (Sep 17, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (jcofone13)*

I just picked up a used TB online for $60. According to the seller its in working condition. Once I get it, I'll drop it in and let everyone know how it goes.


----------



## ReadyRobsGTI (Sep 17, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (ReadyRobsGTI)*

Got the used throttle body in. Dropped it in. Works like a champ! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Thanks all.


----------

